# Upsizing a landscape picture technique



## bgran8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all,

I rented a d800e over Christmas and took the same picture as I did with my 5d mark ii. I upsized the picture to a 60"x40" and printed off a 12"x8" section from both cameras. As expected, the d800e won hands down. The 8x12 from the d800e looks like a normal picture to me--I can't tell it's been upsized. My question is if anyone has a good technique for upsizing that would diminish the resolution gap the d800e has over the 5d mark ii/iii?

With these photos, I upsized in CS6 to 60x40, sharpened in Nik's Output Sharpener Pro 3 and added +60 sharpening in Lightroom with a .8 radius. I have tried other upsizing programs, but they all seem to look fake to me. I think Photoshop does a better job, but maybe the other ones look better in print.

See the attached pictures. The one with the red stripe in the bottom middle is from the 5d mark ii, using the 17-40 @ f8 and 400 iso, the one with the yellow stripe on the bottom middle is from the d800e, using the nikkor 16-35 f4 @ f8 and 400 iso.


----------



## bgran8 (Mar 1, 2014)

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## sanj (Mar 1, 2014)

I do not have a reply to your question but will agree with you that the Nikon image looks much better even without looking at the prints.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 1, 2014)

For an incredibility simple answer...use a longer lens and use Photoshop "photo-merge". You can cough out images with as many MP as you want. 
This dove is 24"x30" @ 300ppi.





99% of the time, a 300mm f/2.8 lens is mounted on my 1Ds3 for everything, if not that, a 180 macro.
Just make sure your computer has sufficient RAM.


----------



## zim (Mar 1, 2014)

Canon photo
Pix Dims
W 3597
H 2400
Doc size: 
w 50 in
H 33.3 in
Res 72

Nikon Photo
Pix Dims
W 3600
H 2400
Doc size: 
w 12 in
H 8 in
Res 300

Not an answer just an observation but I'd have expected the document size for both to be 12x8 and 300dpi
for printing?
You sure the Canon image was scaled up correctly?

Regards


----------

